

FBI Memo Concerning Roswell Incident - 22nd March 1950 - smallwords
http://vault.fbi.gov/hottel_guy/Guy%20Hottel%20Part%201%20of%201/view

======
smallwords
Just before anyone thinks this is a smoking gun. It is only from an informant.
The FBI has this disclaimer:

The FBI’s Reading Room contains many files of public interest and historical
value. In compliance with the National Archives Record Administration (NARA)
requirements, some of these records are no longer in the physical possession
of the FBI, eliminating the FBI’s capability to re-review and/or re-process
this material. Please note, that the information found in these files may no
longer reflect the current beliefs, positions, opinions, or policies currently
held by the FBI.

Posted as it's a piece of history. Whether it is (in)accurate is not for me to
say.

